# Job seeker visa till date experience



## ElecktraKing

Hi All,
I would like to share my jobseeker visa experience.
I have applied for Visa on last week of Jan at Mumbai consulate.
Visa officer asked me the various question like when,where, what , how ,money , living , search, education ,work exp etc.Interview lasted for about 45 min.
At the end officer accepted my application.
After 3 weeks I got the call for document verification from German consulate person.
We fixed appointment for physical document verification.
Consulate person asked me various document and question related to my visa application information provide .
This verification was very detailed one and person was very particular for documents.
This verification was almost for 3 hours.
I would suggest , Please be very particular about documents and provide true information because they want proof for each of information you have provided.
and now waiting for the result of the visa from consulate.
Don't know ,how much time need to wait for the result?
Lets hope for the best.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

ElecktraKing said:


> Hi All,
> I would like to share my jobseeker visa experience.
> I have applied for Visa on last week of Jan at Mumbai consulate.
> Visa officer asked me the various question like when,where, what , how ,money , living , search, education ,work exp etc.Interview lasted for about 45 min.
> At the end officer accepted my application.
> After 3 weeks I got the call for document verification from German consulate person.
> We fixed appointment for physical document verification.
> Consulate person asked me various document and question related to my visa application information provide .
> This verification was very detailed one and person was very particular for documents.
> This verification was almost for 3 hours.
> I would suggest , Please be very particular about documents and provide true information because they want proof for each of information you have provided.
> and now waiting for the result of the visa from consulate.
> Don't know ,how much time need to wait for the result?
> Lets hope for the best.


Great to hear that, after verification it will take another 2-3 week to get response from consulate.

till then keep fingers crossed.


----------



## ElecktraKing

dw.vaibhav said:


> Great to hear that, after verification it will take another 2-3 week to get response from consulate.
> 
> till then keep fingers crossed.



Thanks a lot Vaibhav for the response  ...this waiting is nerve breaking......
I would like to ask that ,
What are the chances of getting job in Germany for IT developer?
How much time I should plan to get JOB?
Which city it better for IT developer in terms of jobs and security?
etc..etc...


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Eleckra,

Finding job depend on your industry, skills and most important your luck :relaxed:.

For a IT developers finding a job in not tough. If you want to look for startups I wud suggest Berlin. Otherwise Munich, Frankfurt, Hamburg usually have many opening. But I suggest you Sud be open for relocation for your first job.

Yes one more thing if you don't speak German then you need to find English speaking environment. That's not tough in big cities. Most of big companies provide English speaking environment.

Yeah for time line I wudhar suggest give ur self atleast 4 months to find a job.

If you are lucky you will get sooner.

Regards


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Another point if you move to South , your living cost will increase.


----------



## ElecktraKing

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Eleckra,
> 
> Finding job depend on your industry, skills and most important your luck :relaxed:.
> 
> For a IT developers finding a job in not tough. If you want to look for startups I wud suggest Berlin. Otherwise Munich, Frankfurt, Hamburg usually have many opening. But I suggest you Sud be open for relocation for your first job.
> 
> Yes one more thing if you don't speak German then you need to find English speaking environment. That's not tough in big cities. Most of big companies provide English speaking environment.
> 
> Yeah for time line I wudhar suggest give ur self atleast 4 months to find a job.
> 
> If you are lucky you will get sooner.
> 
> Regards




Thanks a lot Vaibhav for this valuable information .....
I have already completed till B1 level certification from Goethe.(can speak little bit of German)......
will this helpful for my profile?


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Off course, language is an added advantage. May be with B1 you are not able to work in strictly german speaking environment but there are lots of companits which have mixed environment and you wud be comfortable there.


----------

